# Chukar Hunters...Ho Ho Ho



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This Saturday evening is the annual Chukar Federation dinner/fundraiser/laughfest! They've got some great stuff to win this year...you know, shotguns, cloths, huntin stuff as always.. and the food will be average as is usually for this type of affair. But the chance to win any of those great prizes isn't the reason I am going...no, I going to simply make fun of those guys that hunt Chukars. Can you figure why on earth someone would walk all day, up and down, up and down, over and around, back up and then down for a shot at one of those silly little birds? These boys will suffer any amount of humiliation at the hands of the critters. Picture this ever so common scene...you just busted a gut pullin up a near vertical cliff that only a short time earlier a huge bunch of these devilish little fowl merrily clucked away when to your surprise you hear a ruckus chorus of shameless laughter from the next ridge over, and still you don't get it. Like a puppet on a string, feet burning, legs aching, off you go, down that ridge and up the next. Then finally, you do manage to bag a couple of these half pint partridge, what have you really got...well, anyway...that's why I am going. If you want to join me, I'll be the guy walking around, pointin my finger, laughin, even snickerin, talking turkey at the Chukar Federation dinner.

If you go to *http://www.utahchukars.org/ * you can now purchase your tickets to the banquet on-line.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

haha, nice post! 

So, $65 includes a complimentary bar, right?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm bringing my new turkey call I just made. I'll be tuning it up at the banquet. We'll see if I can call in an old crusty gobbler with sand and burrs in his craw... :twisted:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Tex, be careful breakin out a call of any kind around those bird crazy Chukar hunters. They're liable to start gettin out their fancy little Dble barrel 20g's, pullin on their cute little orange huntin vests and slippin into those Michael Jacksonist gloves without finger tips. But if you insist, I'll betcha there'll be at least one old Tom come trottin right over. :wink: 

If you still want to sign up for the banquet, you must do so by phone 435-623-1898. Seating will be limited after tomorrow.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Greetings,
We've ended another upland season in Utah and I hope you have some good memories. I'm begging Mother Nature...May we pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeze have a good hatch this spring. We are polishing up all the preparations for the banquet and are excited about the many NICE items we have rounded up. In an attempt to better inform you, I have included details on some of the items available on auctions so you can research them before the banquet. I have included some links at the end. Here are the details on some of the "researchable" items we will have available this year:
Guns:
20 gauge Franchi Renaissance Classic
28 gauge Franchi 48 AL Field Semi Auto (Note the higher price for the 28 gauge model)
20 gauge Benelli Montefeltro Semi Auto
There is a strong possiblility that we will also have a Beretta 28 gauge Silver Pigeon S, so look it over as well.

Other Items:
Swarovski EL 10 X 42 Binoculars
Owens Aluminum Dog Box (Hunter with Top Storage 38 X 45 X 32) 
Garmin Astro DC 30 GPS Dog tracking combo
2 person Cast and Blast Chukar hunting and Steelhead Fishing on Idaho's Salmon River (Can be upgraded for more people).
Wingworks Upland Vest 
If it gets here in time, we will have a SportDOG Uplandhunter 1850 electronic dog collar
This is the last year Janice Staley will be making a chukar stained glass. If you've wanted it in the past (like many of us have), this will be your last chance!

https://www.berettausa.com
http://www.franchiusa.com/
http://www.benelliusa.com/index.php
http://www.swarovskioptik.at/index.php?l=us#
http://www.owens-pro.com/dogboxes_new.php
http://www.doryfun.com/index.html
http://www.wingworks.biz/
http://www.garmin.com/garmin/cms/site/us
http://www.sportdog.com/

I look forward to seeing many of you Saturday. If you still want to sign up for the banquet, you must do so by phone 435-623-1898. Seating will be limited after tomorrow.

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

BP, 

You'll find that some of us chukar hunters and banquet goers are also turkey enthuisists. Chukar hunting is a great way to keep in shape for my run and gun style of turkey hunting. I'll be at the banquet Saturday night but my mind is already on April 11th in the Black Hills. See you all there Saturday. 

Todd


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Trooper said:


> Greetings,
> We've ended another upland season in Utah and I hope you have some good memories. I'm begging Mother Nature...May we pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeze have a good hatch this spring. We are polishing up all the preparations for the banquet and are excited about the many NICE items we have rounded up. In an attempt to better inform you, I have included details on some of the items available on auctions so you can research them before the banquet. I have included some links at the end. Here are the details on some of the "researchable" items we will have available this year:
> Guns:
> 20 gauge Franchi Renaissance Classic
> ...


So what am I chopped liver! I've been sponsoring this thing for three years now. Is my item on the auction list??? Or is it not "researchable" :?

There is no mention whatsoever of the Third Annual Commemorative Chukar mount to be donated by myself and Zimmy. A link to my web sight would be a nice touch too... If anyone cares to "research" my work. :wink:

http://www.birdfishtaxidermist.com


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

TEX-O-Bob's work is not researchable! How much would one pay for the Mona Lisa or the Statue of Liberty? Artwork like that is priceless...

Check out his stuff though...http://www.birdfishtaxidermist.com


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Trooper said:


> TEX-O-Bob's work is not researchable! How much would one pay for the Mona Lisa or the Statue of Liberty? Artwork like that is priceless...
> 
> Check out his stuff though...http://www.birdfishtaxidermist.com


Wow! that chukar should bring a couple grand then at least! 8)

THANKS!


----------

